# Dovii Breeding



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I caught these two breeding this morning


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool, the male looked like he was just daring you to put your hand in at one point. How many young is your average?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

MDR said:


> Very cool, the male looked like he was just daring you to put your hand in at one point. How many young is your average?


I was able to raise 400 fry last time.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

$2 a pop and you've almost got your rent paid lol


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> $2 a pop and you've almost got your rent paid lol


Lol..almost


----------

